# About to be wheeled in to surgery



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi just thought I'd say hi as I am waiting here in pre-op ready to roll! Let's get this party started. I will post incoherently later after I wake up. My iPad and Internet are keeping me sane now, in case you are looking for an excuse to buy yourself one.

No they haven't started the happy drugs yet, I'm just punchy. See ya on the other side.:hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SnoodMama said:


> Hi just thought I'd say hi as I am waiting here in pre-op ready to roll! Let's get this party started. I will post incoherently later after I wake up. My iPad and Internet are keeping me sane now, in case you are looking for an excuse to buy yourself one.
> 
> No they haven't started the happy drugs yet, I'm just punchy. See ya on the other side.:hugs:


Hubba, hubba and God bless!! You are going to be just fine; truly!

Sending all the powers that be your way!

When you are able, crawl to the PC and let us know how you are!

Take care!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Best wishes! I am sending good vibes your way!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Good times, good times! You are going to be so relieved later today!

Positive vibes comin' through...


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Ooh, ooh...I'm running late getting online today - I'm glad I didn't miss your debut into the surgical suite. You behave yourself!

I hope your surgery goes similarly to my husband's first heart surgery. He kept watching a clock on the wall waiting to go to the operating room...but he NEVER KNEW when the _happy drugs_ hit him. He was so groggy post-surgery he didn't even realize he'd had surgery. He scribbled on a little pad, "Have you heard when they're going to take me?" He'd been in surgery all day!

I'll be back later looking for the incoherent postings of a happy party-goer! hugs6

What I want is somebody to come to my house with the _happy drugs_ but I'm not having much luck finding an anesthelogist who makes housecalls!!

Good luck! My thoughts and prayers are with you - hoping everything goes well and this time tomorrow you'll be well on the road to recovery.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> He was so groggy post-surgery he didn't even realize he'd had surgery. He scribbled on a little pad, "Have you heard when they're going to take me?"


ROFL!!!!! :anim_40:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Been at the hospital all day long today and am just logging in...hoping all went well. Go Snood go!!!


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

Hope all went well. We're thinking of you!!!

Looking forward to those "incoherent postings" I was definitely good for a few incoherent calls and texts post surgery....


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

All is well. Hurts like heck to swallow. Jello goes down easily tho. Will write more detailed follow up tomorrow.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Holy Moly, you are one tough cookie! Glad you are out of surgery! Sleep tight!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

SnoodMama said:


> All is well. Hurts like heck to swallow. Jello goes down easily tho. Will write more detailed follow up tomorrow.


Oh, yes...green Jello and mystery meat!! What would a trip to the hospital be without both. Maybe if you double-up on the Jello they'll let you skip the meat!

I was just checking to be sure you'd made it - hope you'll be comfortable tonight and much improved tomorrow.


----------



## kitkat (Aug 20, 2011)

Hope you are on your way to a speedy recovery.....we're all rooting for you!!!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Glad to hear the surgery went well. Prayers for a speedy recovery and that you can get your thyroid replacement under control quickly.


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Good to hear you're doing ok SM!!!!!

Cant wait to hear your story, my nerves is getting to me!!!!!

Praying for speedy recovery!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SnoodMama said:


> All is well. Hurts like heck to swallow. Jello goes down easily tho. Will write more detailed follow up tomorrow.


What a trooper! It's done! Did you get the path report yet?

God Bless you and enjoy your jello!!! What's your flavor?


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Well I was doing well until about 4 am when the mother of all. Migraines hit. Forget the neck pain, my head hurt worse. And I was projectile vomiting just for some added drama. It lasted all day until 3 pm and finally lifted. I'm feeling so much better now, but I have to stay one more night in the hospital because I couldn't keep any medicine down and still needed the iv. But I'm eating now, and feeling comfortable with the morphine. And my husband was an absolute angel taking care of me through the worst of it today, not to mention the nurses. I'm in that teary-eyed 'I love you man' morphine state.

So I guess the anesthesia and stress helped contribute to the migraine. So if you are like me and prone to migraines or reactions to anesthetics and pain medicines try to be prepared for an extra 24 hours of he'll. I tried to tell myself that beforehand, but it still didn't really prepare me. Ok... On to healing!!! Woohoo thanks for the support you guys. Hope I haven't scared anyone. The neck and surgery weren't that bad, the migraine was worse!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Darnit. Well, glad that's over!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh as for jello I like orange and strawberry. I like red Popsicles. And the vanilla fro yo my husband brought was to die for. Orange sherbet also hits the spot.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I've been looking for you all day! I thought you'd OD'd on the happy juice.

My daughter has had migraines since she was 12 - I know you were miserable. I don't have them but I know how incapacitating they can be.

Have you heard the latest medical treatment for migraines? Botox injections!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, ouch. I cannot imagine vomitting after neck surgery. Yowza! So glad things are looking up for you...let the healing begin!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the migraine, and vomiting. Glad to hear things are improving. Yay, to a great hubby! Take care...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SnoodMama said:


> Well I was doing well until about 4 am when the mother of all. Migraines hit. Forget the neck pain, my head hurt worse. And I was projectile vomiting just for some added drama. It lasted all day until 3 pm and finally lifted. I'm feeling so much better now, but I have to stay one more night in the hospital because I couldn't keep any medicine down and still needed the iv. But I'm eating now, and feeling comfortable with the morphine. And my husband was an absolute angel taking care of me through the worst of it today, not to mention the nurses. I'm in that teary-eyed 'I love you man' morphine state.
> 
> So I guess the anesthesia and stress helped contribute to the migraine. So if you are like me and prone to migraines or reactions to anesthetics and pain medicines try to be prepared for an extra 24 hours of he'll. I tried to tell myself that beforehand, but it still didn't really prepare me. Ok... On to healing!!! Woohoo thanks for the support you guys. Hope I haven't scared anyone. The neck and surgery weren't that bad, the migraine was worse!


Oh, man.................I am so so sorry about the migraine! I assume you have a history of migraine?

Thinking of you hard. Hurry and come home.


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry about he migraine.

Hope really i dont get it, also prone to get alot of migraines.

Get better soon!!!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi, I'm doing loads better. I need to stay away from the narcotic meds though, they just make me too nauseous because I'm not eating a ton of food. Tylenol works fine. I slept really well last night and am getting better every day.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SnoodMama said:


> Hi, I'm doing loads better. I need to stay away from the narcotic meds though, they just make me too nauseous because I'm not eating a ton of food. Tylenol works fine. I slept really well last night and am getting better every day.


Very excellent!!! You have been a doll to stay in touch and let us all travel this journey with you!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good good news! Stay well!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Glad to hear it! Best wishes for continued good news!


----------

